# The Qatar National Construction Standards(QCS 2007



## cappotchi (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم
 :77:

 اخواني في منتدانا ملتقى المهندسين العرب

*_*The Qatar National Construction Standards QCS 2007
*_​
Size: 155 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: Qatar General Organization for Standards and Metrology | Year: 2007
*
Description
*
Qatar National Construction Standards 2007 


INTRODUCTION
The purpose of the Qatar National Construction Standards (QCS 2007) is to provide technical guidance in connection with the execution of constructions in the State of Qatar. Such guidance includes the establishment of acceptable material quality and workmanship for those kinds of work which commonly occur in engineered projects in the State of Qatar.
The Qatar National Construction Standards (QCS 2007 ) is approved by standard No. QS 27/2007
replaces the Qatar Construction Specification (QCS 2002) and it supersedes in all respects.
While working earnestly to benefit from new engineering developments, the Ministry of Municipal Affairs and Agriculture requests that all those undertaking capital works projects in the State of Qatar implement the specifications contained herein.
We will welcome any observations, suggestions or additions for future issues.

DOCUMENT HISTORY

The purpose of the Document History is to record changes to the Qatar National Construction Standards. In the event of a revision to the manual, Qatar General Organization for Standard and Metrology issue the amended pages and re-issue the Document History.
The Document History pages should contain a description of the change, the issue reference and the date of issue as noted below. The updated Document History should replace the superseded history
and the revised pages of the manual should be placed in the appropriate position in the manual.
The Qatar National Construction Standards (QCS 2007 ) is approved by standard No. QS 27/2007 replaces the Qatar Construction Specification (QCS 2002) and it supersedes in all respects.

Description Issue Date
Qatar Construction Specification Original Issue November 1999
Qatar Construction Specification QCS 2002 2nd Edition November 2002
Qatar National Construction Standards QCS 2007 3rd Edition July 2007

*Link
*
http://www.4shared.com/file/HP20_sUP/QCS_2007_PDF_Files.html

:56:​* 
*​


----------



## cappotchi (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*اتمني ان تعم الفائدة للحميع ومعا لرقي بمجتمعنا الى رحب الاسلام*


----------



## Jamal (25 نوفمبر 2010)

سلمت يداك


----------



## م/يسري ياسر (25 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك خير الجزاء .


----------



## م/يسري ياسر (25 نوفمبر 2010)

تحية طيبة أخي cappotchi ، فتح الملفات يتطلب الباسوورد ، ارجو ان تمدنا به . ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالد قدورة (25 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mastermind_00 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الملف محمي بباسورد
بالاضافة ان حجمه ونوعه غير مطابق للوصف الموجود في الموضوع


----------



## خالد قدورة (25 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو تزويدنا بالباسورد ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## cappotchi (25 نوفمبر 2010)

هذا الملف winrar وشكراً
http://www.4shared.com/file/HP20_sUP/QCS_2007_PDF_Files.html​


----------



## cappotchi (25 نوفمبر 2010)

* يفتح بدون كلمة سر
اتمني ان تعم الفائدة للحميع ومعا لرقي بمجتمعنا الى رحب الاسلام*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 نوفمبر 2010)

cappotchi قال:


> هذا الملف winrar وشكراً
> http://www.4shared.com/file/hp20_sup/qcs_2007_pdf_files.html​



تم تعديل الرابط الموجود بالمشاركة الاصلية

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 نوفمبر 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد - موضوع شامل:كودات هندسية، كتب بالإنجليزية، كتب بالفرنسية، كتب بالعربية, محاضرات , مشاريع تخرج ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## super_engineer (26 نوفمبر 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## cappotchi (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الشكر موصول لكم جميعاً


----------



## moh_re110 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## hussainelarabi (29 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا - - حبذا السعودية لو أمكن


----------



## gamalissa (5 فبراير 2012)

لا اعرف هل يجب ان اكون مشترك فى موقع 4sheard الموجود به الملف ؟


----------



## El_Gabalawy (5 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## gamalissa (6 فبراير 2012)

عندما ادخل للتحميل من الموقع يشترط عليا ان اكون مشترك فى الموقع
فهل يمكن رفعه على موقع مجانى


----------



## eyad_abd (22 أبريل 2012)

thanks ya aali


----------



## Abu Laith (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير جاري التحميل ..


----------



## saber Ebeid (21 أبريل 2013)

برجاء اعادة رفع الملفات حيث تم حذفها


----------

